# Old Fart Here:-)



## kenchi (Jul 17, 2004)

Just discovered this awesome site/forum and look forward to purusing it in detail. I am an older guy (69) who has always been interested in fitness and nutrition as a way of life. I hope there are other "seniors" out here and, if so, will make themselves known. Our goals and needs are a bit different from the younger guys (and gals) and we can use all the motivation we can get.

As a labor of love, I have created a non-commercial senior fitness & BB site aimed at the "Over 50's" gang (although all welcome). I invite all to take a peak at: http://netconex.com/kenchi I hope that a site "plug" is permitted by the moderators. If not, I apologize and will remove it.

Here is a current pic (11/03):


----------



## gwcaton (Jul 17, 2004)

welcome kenchi! 

49 yo and looking forward to 50 !  On my way to check out your website .


----------



## trHawT (Jul 17, 2004)

Awesome physique!  I'll check out your website.


----------



## SPIKE1257 (Jul 17, 2004)

I Hope I Look That Good At 69.


----------



## SPIKE1257 (Jul 17, 2004)

BY THE WAY OLDTIMER, MAYBE YOU COULD SCHOOL SOME OF US YOUNGSTERS AND GIVE US THE SKINNY (no pun intended) ON HOW YOU MANAGED TO GET SO LEAN. YOU DON'T SEEM TO BE SPORTING AROUND MUCH BODYFAT


----------



## kenchi (Jul 17, 2004)

Thanks to all who posted a response - and, especially, for the kind comments. As we get older (no, make that "better"), we can use all the encouragement and motivation we can get! Thanks!!!

As to Spike's question, leaness is a matter of diet, cardio, diet, diet - and did I mention diet?! I am cuurently at 11% BF, but want to drop that to 10%. My other short term goal is to add about 5#'s - hopefully , muscle. I just engaged a local trainer who has me on a redesigned 12-week prgram (I started this past Wednesday) and I must say that I have never been so fired up in my life.

My stats are:
Age: 69 (soon 70)
Height: 5'8"
Weight: 140#'s
Chest: 38.5"
Waist: 30"
BF: 11.5%

I just finished an hour of reading posts on this awesome site and look forward to taking an active part.


----------



## kenchi (Jul 17, 2004)

Ooooops! Forgot I wanted to ask Spike a question. Is the Avatar photo really *you*? If so, I can't believe you are asking about "leaness" - you look absolutely fantastic and probably have a BF around 8%. Yes? How about sharing *your* stats?  Thanks!


----------



## Rissole (Jul 17, 2004)

Lookin good Kenchi, glad to have you here


----------



## SPIKE1257 (Jul 17, 2004)

That's Me, There Are A Couple Other Pictures In My Gallery If You Want To Check Them Out. I Have No Idea What My B F Percent Is, I Just Go By The Mirror. 46 Yrs Old


----------



## kenchi (Jul 18, 2004)

Spike--

Great pix in your gallery - thanks for sharing. Yes, I agree that probably the best "test" of progress *is* the mirror. In any case, you BF ratio must be in the 9% area - congrats!!!

I read some of your previous posts/threads and was amused at your comment that you are "obessed with diet". Man, can I ever relate to that I am absolutely convinced that a sound diet is the prime factor in gaining muscle while loosing fat; i.e.; getting that BF ratio down. I am constantly "fine-tuning" my diet and striving more more disicpline. I just started a redesigned 12-week program (diet, cardio and weights) with a local trainer and am more fired up than ever. I will be anxious to take updated pix when completed in October. In the meantime, I have posted two in my gallery.

I would like to discuss diet & nutrition with you (and others), but this is *not* the area to do that. I plan to post several new threads in the diet/nutrition area and hope to see you response.

BTW, your profile mentions that you are from NY - is that the city or upstate?

I wish you the best in continued success. Don't quit!


----------



## Belfort11 (Jul 18, 2004)

looking very good for almost 70  i can only hope I have the athusiasm and the will that you do at 70 years old to keeping a good diet and hitting the gym a lot. All the best to you and I hope it all works out well for you


----------



## madden player (Jul 19, 2004)

Welcome aboard!!

You look better than my 45 yr old dad!!  ...what ever you are doing it is working!!
69 yrs old incredible!!


----------



## Arnold (Jul 25, 2004)

kenchi welcome to IM!


----------



## Bill Mc (Apr 18, 2005)

*Pics*

Still motivated by your pics.  Jealous of your waist size but working at it.


----------



## LeanDreamer (Apr 21, 2005)

Wow, at 69 going on 70 you look marvilous!  I'm going on 56 and I think I have a new mentor.    I'll be checking out your website and seeing how you're doing everything.
I do have one question though ... have you always been lean or are you a rebuilt fatbody like me?


----------

